# Meatloaf Brain



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

I've been meaning to try this for quite a while and tonight was the night. I always thought that brain-shaped Jello mold could be used for something else, so I used it to make a meatloaf. I just packed the meat mixture into the mold good and tight, then flipped it over and out onto a baking sheet. I basted it with a cranberry glaze.

Quite delicious.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice! I"ve seen recipes for that and always wondered how it would turn out.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

Two awesome thumbs up! Looks yummy yet disgusting at the same time.


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Ive gone back and forth on buying that mold...you just sold me on it!!


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

Did it cook the whole way through? Seems like it might be a bit thick... I might have to try this for my party, especially with the bloody glaze!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Fab! Would this work using just mince meat and pre cooking it then packing it in to get the shape? I have never made a meat loaf or eaten one so have no idea what holds it together?


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

It cooked through just fine. I was concerned about that too but checked it with a meat thermometer to be sure. The texture was a little bit crumbly so I wonder if using two eggs instead of just one might bind it together better.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

please feed me!?


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Uh! Too creepy! I just lost my lunch.


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

We have done this. To really make it gross you can pack the meatloaf around a spagetti sauce (with lots of chunks) core. The sauce doesnt need to get to the same temp as a thick meat thing. Pre heat your sauce and cheese and encase with meat! It's totally gross when you cut into it. Like stuffing a turkey you just add 50% more time to cook or till a meat thermometer says its good . We generally cook till it looks right (most [people know how a meatloaf should be done.) and then reheat in a microwave for good measure. DON"T use eggs if you want it to be really safe. It will stay together.
I might point out that like stuffing they suggest for safety that you don't pack and stuffing/meatloaf dish too compactly or tight because it causes unsafe uneven heating. It'll hold together if put together firmly but not pressed tightly. cAIT


----------

